

Making it Easier to Find What You Want - jaredbrown
http://blog.talentopoly.com/2011/04/making-it-easier-to-find-what-you-want.html

======
jaredbrown
This is a blog post discussing the pros/cons of a tagging system and how to
phase it into a new web site.

